# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Neue Reglung für Reisepass

## schiene

Wer seine Aufenthaltsbewilligung für ein Jahr verlängert, muss ab sofort auch einen gültigen Pass für mindestens den gleichen Zeitraum vorweisen können. 
Läuft der Pass innerhalb eines Jahres aus, wird das Verfallsdatum des Visums genau auf diesen Tag festgelegt.

Beispiel: Ihr Pass ist 6 Monate gültig (dies ist die Mindestanforderung bei der Ein- und Ausreise). Dann gilt das Jahresvisum nur noch 6 Monate und erlischt danach. Früher war das nicht so. Ein Jahresvisum war ein Jahresvisum, egal wann der Pass abgelaufen ist. Entsprechend hatte das Immigrationsbüro das Visum auf den neuen Pass übertragen – ohne zusätzliche Gebühren. Die neue Regelung verlangt nun, dass der Antragssteller noch einmal den gesamten Prozess durchläuft und dafür auch bezahlt. 

Die Verlängerung des Visums kostet für ein Jahr 1900 Baht. Muss die Aufenthaltsbewilligung während dieser Zeit auf ein neues Reisedokument übertragen werden, wird eine Busse von 500 Thai Baht erhoben plus die 1900 Baht für das neue Visum. Lt Col Napat Nusen von der Einwanderungsbehörde in Phuket sagte gegenüber lokalen Medienvertretern: „Antragsteller sollten unbedingt darauf achten, dass ihr Pass beim Antrag zur Verlängerung noch mindestens 18 Monate gültig ist. Somit haben sie und das Konsulat genügend Zeit für die Abwicklung".
Quelle:
Reisepass-Regeln(1): Gültigkeit prüfen, sonst kein Jahresvisum - Thaizeit

----------

